# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Drill-press improvement: when every centimeter counts

## yair feldmann

Using a table drill-press can be annoying when dealing with fairly long pieces, longer than the limited space found between the bit and the drill-press table.

I could not find a longer tube with the exact diameter of the one which came with the machine (unless you buy in China some tons, produced especially for you) So, this is what I did: from a drying rack for laundry  or was it a bathroom-sink support?  I salvaged two T-shaped metal frames, and hung them to the wall, above the drill-press. Then I detached the "head" containing the motor and the pulleys and fixed it to the frames, *thus gaining valuable 28 cm!* A threaded rod connects the base to the top and prevents distortion while drilling and pressing down the bit.



I then re-installed the table-lift previously made, shown here

----------

Jon (Apr 3, 2021),

mklotz (Apr 3, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 12, 2021),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2021)

----------


## mklotz

Thanks so much for selecting something listenable for your video background music; so many don't.

----------

rdarrylb (Apr 6, 2021)

----------


## madokie

some good ideas there,,, but removing the headstock from the shaft is not one of them,,,drill presses can be very dangerous ,,,,dont do anything that makes it more dangerous... they do make and sell plenty of floor mount drill presses online,, please get one,,,,and thanks for not making a 22 minute vid..

----------


## yair feldmann

Thanks!



> thanks for not making a 22 minute vid..



I think that these tedious vids - mark-cut-mark-drill-tap-show a bolt from all its sides + "creative" sound-track... - deserve being boycotted or at least not watched.

----------

IAMSatisfied (Apr 6, 2021)

----------


## funforall 69

I'd like to know the name of the pianist or title of cd companioning the video....I really enjoyed it.

----------


## yair feldmann

_Funforall 69 wrote: I'd like to know the name of the pianist or title of cd companioning the video....I really enjoyed it._

Found it! See info here
https://www.google.com/search?q=fift...hrome&ie=UTF-8
And watch here

----------


## DIYer

Thanks yair feldmann! We've added your Drill Press Extension to our Drilling and Drill Presses category,
as well as to your builder page: yair feldmann's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Drill Press Extension
 by yair feldmann

tags:
drill press

----------

